# arowana dead



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

my silver arowana died just a few minutes ago i cannot point at the reason why??

tankmates were an oscar a black ghost and a pleco

i was out for a week till yesterday my dad was looking after all my fishes, all others are fine my dad has a little bit of an experience in the hobby he can feed the fishes properly...

i came back last night he was fine today in the morning i noticed he was swimming weird and the pleco was going after it my pleco is nearly the same size as the arowana

the arowana was swimming properly when he was going left to right but when he turned around to go right to left he was swimming in a horizontal position idk how else to explain it then later in the evening i noticed his lower side was reddish whole lower side not red spots on it i had to rush for a meeting so i ignored it and now when i came back he is dead...

never seen anything like it before and ideas???

i want to know how he died...

i had changed the water before leaving so and all other fishes are fine...


----------



## Ladayen (Jun 20, 2011)

Pleco probably killed it, they do that on occasion. The red bottom would support a long term attack.

With those fish you should have a tank of 100G+, I'm guessing you dont and thats why the pleco acted as it did.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

ya i do not have that large tank but the red was not like wound or anything it was just a pinkish shade


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fish that like to snack on dead fishes aren't patient and finish off an ill or injured fish.

Other than violence by other fish, fish die from disease, water, poisoning (extremely rare), and accident. It might have been a 'bad water change' but usually those hurt more than one fish. The other common thing with big fish is small tanks is that they hurt themselves on the lid or the tank. A startled fish can hit the lid hard enough to cause a fatal brain injury. Do you often hear large unexplained splashes or clunks?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm....redness on the belly...could possibly be a couple of things...septicemia or possibly too much fat and protein in their diet....what have you been feeding it ?


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

pellets were the staple diet of the fish as with most of my fishes...
arowana sticks and pellets...
a prawn here n there....

@emc7
very rarely he got startled and splashed but never seriously injured himself..
there were no wounds as such on his body either when he died...
the pleco did go after him only even though my oscar is considerably smaller....


----------

